# DEPERSONALIZATION IS 100% CUREABLE, NOT 99.9%



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

watch sean maddens videos, After like 2 months of actually doing what he said actually works for me, stop resisting everything, accept EVERYTHING. and let go. Go lay on your bed by yourself or go sit outside and just accept every little thing there's no better feeling in the world to just let go, I know it's hard to let go when your so depersonalized but it just feels so good to let go of all the bullshit going through your head


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it is 100 % curable  , first I want to thank you for your positive and strong messages , you are totally right and have a very good attitude  .

Sean's videos and The Holy Grail of Curing DP/DR are all that you need .

Fearless is right too .

My psychiatrist say that you have to let it go , that this is normal and harmless  .

It can result from an acute stress , difficult or big period in your life .

Face your LIFE : there is certainly things that you are denying .

To me it was it is my father's ilness . That was , to my psy , what causes me that impressions .

*Maybe , your life or you have changed a fucking lot in a short time , that is why you have the impression to not recognizing yourself ! *

My psy advice , and is so fucking clever :


Stop reading things on the Internet 
RELAX
SOCIALIZE
GO ON WITH YOUR LIFE
Do not identify yourself with DP/DR anymore

*BECAUSE IT IS NOTHING , YOUR BODY AND MIND NEED TIME AND REST TO ADJUST AND TO "STORE" ( I hope you understand me , sorry I am french ) ALL THESE CHANGES ! *

Very important , share !

.


----------

